# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Chanel SS 2018 Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week 03.10.2017 x12



## brian69 (5 Okt. 2017)

​


----------



## breathelifein (24 Okt. 2017)

beautiful Kaia


----------



## king2805 (26 Okt. 2017)

danke für kaia klasse fotos


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Sehr heiß!


----------

